# AIM Weekend Walleye Series



## AIM (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I started this thread so we may have a questions and answers about the 2015 season on the AIM Weekend Walleye Series (AWWS) Great Lakes Division. Let me give you some basic information first.

AIM stands for Anglers insight marketing. In 2008, 77 professionals in the fishing industry started AIM to produce a Product that we as anglers could use to represent our sponsors without prejudice. Aim instituted the most conservation minded effort in Walleye Fishing to these events by using there revolutionary Catch, Record, Release format. 

The AWWS started in 2014 in WI and MN. We had great success and were quickly asked to expand to the great lakes region. Let me give you a quick rundown of how the AWWS works.

When you fish our event you will use the CRR process and record pictures of your fish on the supplied bump boards and SD Cards. You will then record the length on the official score card. The fish is then released unharmed. You will use our conversion chart to turn the inches into a weight for each fish. At the end of the day you will choose your 5 biggest fish on the score card, mark them as such, and turn in your score card, SD Card, and bump board to verify the score card data. Winners are determined by converted weight not inches.

The season is made up of 4 qualifying events and a 2 day Divisional Championship. The qualifiers have a 300 entry fee with 100 boat max. We pay out 75% of the money to 15% of the field. The 2 day championship is a 500 entry with a 90% of the money paid back. In order to enter the championship a captain has to fish at least 3 of the 4 qualifiers. When he enters the championship he must do so with someone he has fished at least one qualifier with.

Team of the year points will be calculated as a percentage of the winning weight. If the winning weight was 10 LBS and you had 5 LBS then you have 50% of the winning weight so your points would be 100 show points and 50 event points for a total of 150. Points will only be registered for a Captain and 1 partner. If a captain fishes with different partners he will not be able to add points from events together. We do not allow subs for T.O.Y. points race. The best 3 of the 4 qualifiers will be used, as well as the championship points, to determine the team of the year.

WARRIOR BOATS SHOOTOUT 2016

Invitation only event

The final season standings will determine who will be invited to the 2016 Warrior Boat Shootout. The top 5 teams in Team of the year points and the top 5 Championship places will be invited to a no entry fee shootout to be held in 2016. Teams from all 3 divisions will be playing to win a Warrior 1898 DC with a 150hp Yamaha engine valued at $56,000. 

I will be checking this thread daily to answer your questions. 

Thank you

Denny Fox
National Tournament Director
AIM Weekend Walleye Series


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you guys ever consider local clubs schedules when making your dates?


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I wish you guys would do a pro am tourney in ohio area. I would like to try one.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is the schedule http://aimfishing.com/events 

April 19: Detroit River, MI
May 3: Port Clinton, OH
June 7: Saginaw Bay, MI
June 28: Lorain, OH
August 15/16: Great Lakes Division Championship (TBD)


AIM did do a pro am here in Lorain, attendance was sub par. FLW/NWT has done their fair share out of port clinton over the years, anglers in Ohio have had plenty of opportunities Schedules change they don't hit the same water every year.


----------



## AIM (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting the Schedule K gonefishing.

At this time AIM does not run a schedule with Pro-Am events.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

When would we expect the location of the championship to be formally announced? BTW, The schedule does look great.


----------



## AIM (Jan 19, 2015)

We are currently awaiting confirmation on the championship. I will let you know as soon as I do. Thank you.


----------

